# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers



## bsanders (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys and gals we are kicking the year off this coming up Saturday, the 10th, at Bear Creek. If you are going to be fishing with us please go to the web page
www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com 
and print off the registration page and have it filled out and ready with your membership fee and that days tourney fee prior to launch. Everybody try to be there by 6:45am. We will be in a charcoal 4 door chevy 2500HD with a 17' bass tracker hooked to the back.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 11, 2012)

We had a great turn out yesterday at bear creek with 17 boats. Congrats to Dennis and Brian for the win with 13.35lbs. And big fish honors went to the guys in second Brian Okeefe and Doug Gibson, their big fish went 6.70lbs and their total weight was 12.35lbs. Results are up on the web page and pics are soon to follow. Thanks for everybody showing up and being there early. Everything went smooth as it could go.


----------



## Brine (Mar 12, 2012)

Enjoyed it Brandon. Looking forward to the next event.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, i enjoyed it also. We'll see you at Ft. Yargo. And a big thanks to you.


----------



## bigbarrow (Mar 12, 2012)

I enjoyed it Brandon, yall did a good job putting this all together


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 12, 2012)

Still no pictures! What kind of operation are you running?


----------



## bsanders (Mar 12, 2012)

i know i know, fletch they are under the results page under the actual results i think there are 11 pics.


----------



## jsmis (Mar 13, 2012)

*bear creek*

brandon and chris
  very well run tournament


----------



## bsanders (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks johnny.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 17, 2012)

*bear creek*

Congrats from whats been on here about smooth tournament.Sorry we couldnt make it.  Dan


----------



## jcanderson13 (Mar 18, 2012)

How do yall get around the slot limit for weigh in on Bear Creek?


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 18, 2012)

jcanderson13 said:


> How do yall get around the slot limit for weigh in on Bear Creek?



That's why the weights were so low on the results page, except for a few of the big-fish categories.

I assure you the average sized bass in that lake is larger than these bags...


----------



## jack butler (Mar 18, 2012)

There were only 2 fish above the slot weighed in and a lot of stories of fish that were in the slot


----------

